# Cute fish!



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

A male dovii from a LFS.




























Sorry about the flash, the room was way too dark.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

how big is that dude? did you buy him? more pics if you got.........


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm still stickin with the dovii x carpintis guess









That fish is a hybrid. But, still a nice a one


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice fish


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Not 100% Dovii, but still a great looking fish









His teeth are pretty pronounced


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'll third the motion, I dont think it's pure dovii either. But it is really cool looking with human-like teeth!


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

I want to buy that fish, but the owner refuses to sell it. Hybrid or not, it is a very nice fish.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

ummm not exactly cute, but badass looking


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

polomax24 said:


> I want to buy that fish, but the owner refuses to sell it. Hybrid or not, it is a very nice fish.
> [snapback]1156120[/snapback]​


Tell him it's not a dovii, maybe he'll change his mind


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

its a cool fish...but it's face looks like it's rotting...lol


----------

